# NAS Pensacola Charlie Pier



## big bites (Feb 26, 2008)

Just so you all know... I am running the pier again on the 

20th of March 2010 from 0600 to 1800(6PM) for the non military type.... the Charlie Pier will be open again for another fishing tourney.....10 bucks to enter

Last week the longest fish was 27.5 inch red fish and that fish took home a $100 gift card from Outcast Bait and Tackle.

Again I would like to thank Outcast for all their support in that event....

This time we are having a 1st, 2nd and 3rd place prize for the longest fish as well..... not sure what the breakdown will be but I will make it worth the trip hope to see you all out there and good luck for all those who show up to win the gift cards again.....


----------



## jlusmc89 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ill be down there until 0730 unfortunately im leaving NAS and headed to Arizona so I will probably be selling some of my tackle being theres no water within 30 miles there.


----------



## BigStikVick (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey BigSticVick here and I would love to compete I have the cash but I dont have a military ID I have a Buddy who is retired military and loves fishing as much as I do......Can I compete???


----------



## AllieGator (Mar 29, 2010)

are you still in the area? And if so, what sort of tackle are you looking to sell? We just moved down to NAS for training and are in need of some basic tackle, cast nets, bait buckets, etc. I know most of the stuff is prob cheap from walmart, but I'd much rather buy off you.


----------

